# Thin shaming



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> i have a size 28 waist [u.s.] and a 40 chest
> finding clothes is a real chore since all the stores carry pants in 32+
> and shirts in X, XL, XXL
> when i ask the clerks if they have my size in stock they retort ''no, but the childrens section might'' to which i reply ''DO I LOOK LIKE A FUCKING CHILD''
> ...


I dont quite have those issues.

But I have a lot of clothes that are now too baggy for me, as I got them a while back.

Just annoying to have to keep buying clothes,

I purposefully buy clothes that are a bit tight now and use them as motivation to go to the gym.

When they fit normally I know I have achieved something so I am happy.

As for people who criticise me for being bothered about my appearence and my health. Fuck em. I hope they enjoy their heart attacks.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

"You need to get some meat on your bones."
What I'm thinking "you watch faux news, no thanks."
The doctor doesn't see anything wrong with me nor does any existing established health standard. I'm not muscular at all or the picture of health but I'm not "too thin" nor am I "starving."


----------



## 54-46 ThatsMyNumber (Mar 26, 2011)

Vinniebob said:


> i have a size 28 waist [u.s.] and a 40 chest
> finding clothes is a real chore since all the stores carry pants in 32+
> and shirts in X, XL, XXL
> when i ask the clerks if they have my size in stock they retort ''no, but the childrens section might'' to which i reply ''DO I LOOK LIKE A FUCKING CHILD''
> ...


Wow, me have a lot in common, recently got fitted for a tux and was told I was difficult because my shoulders didn't match my stomach. I too have a physical job (carpenter) and am also a gym rat, being a vegetarian I am very lean but muscular, I get shit for being thin but I fall in the heavy group for 5'11 at 160 lbs, 50 years ago I'm average, today I'm skinny, not my problem.


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

Add me to the list of people who can't eve find clothes that fit. If I get a shirt that is long enough then it is absurdly loose and if I get one that fits my chest then it looks like a tank top. Same with pants. Right length pants have legs that are way too thick and are all wrinkled up when I am wearing them.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Vinniebob said:


> i have a size 28 waist [u.s.] and a 40 chest
> finding clothes is a real chore since all the stores carry pants in 32+
> and shirts in X, XL, XXL
> when i ask the clerks if they have my size in stock they retort ''no, but the childrens section might'' to which i reply ''DO I LOOK LIKE A FUCKING CHILD''
> ...


My waist is about 28 inches as well. I had to sometimes get big children's size clothes because I couldn't fit in some of the adult size ones. Size S usually fits me well at department stores.


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

Thin shaming is similar to fat acceptance. Except one hurts two parties while the other hurts one. 

I've gotten the comment of "how do you eat so much so fast and stay so thin??" I only eat one large meal a day. Otherwise, I haven't run into much thin shaming because I have an athletic build and I've always been active enough to keep up some muscle bulk. 

My best friend on the other hand is very tall and naturally rail thin. People have called her zipper, anorexic, toothpick and all kinds of mean things. Little do they know she's packing abs and is a 2nd degree black belt.

Don't get me started on clothes...


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

it's nice to see i'm not alone
it's bad enough being INTJ and feeling like a freak at times


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

Noctis said:


> My waist is about 28 inches as well. I had to sometimes get big children's size clothes because I couldn't fit in some of the adult size ones. Size S usually fits me well at department stores.


You're so thirsty for a woman your body is literally wasting away, somebody better hook you up fast before you're just skin and bones like this *****


----------



## Hurricane (Dec 6, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> @B3LIAL inspired this thread
> 
> i hear people say ''your'e a tooth pick'' to which i reply ''and you are a fat hog''


I don't get those kind of comments since I'm not really skinny, but that made me lol.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

marblecloud95 said:


> You're so thirsty for a woman your body is literally wasting away, somebody better hook you up fast before you're just skin and bones like this *****


I am fine the way I am  Besides my body ain't like that with all the ribs sticking out. My body is more like this guy


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

Noctis said:


> I am fine the way I am  Besides my body ain't like that with all the ribs sticking out. My body is more like this guy


I didn't say right now, I said if the thirst becomes terminal you're gonna look like that.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

marblecloud95 said:


> I didn't say right now, I said if the thirst becomes terminal you're gonna look like that.


The thirst becomes terminal? Huh?


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

People feel compelled to dictate what a "good" body size is for everyone: short and tall, thin and fat, and everywhere in-between -- even though it intensely varies. I'm petite, so I've had people (all women) comment on how thin I am, whereas I think I'm average for my size. It's annoying, but I hear way more short jokes...mostly from my mom, who's quite tall, and has always felt insecure about her height; I think she was called a giraffe when she was younger.

Women's clothing is such a pain in the ass for me...sometimes literally, due to ill-fitting jeans. I can wear little girls' XL, which I sometimes do for t-shirts and leggings.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

I dont see how someone saying "You are a tooth pick" is really an insult or thin shaming. Just someone thinking that you look thin. I been told im thin before.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

I get comments of my thinness mostly from family. 

Not a big deal for me, haha. I find thin guys annoyingly adorable.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I got the thin shaming a lot for most of my life. People would tell me to my face that I was anorexic or a "skinny bitch" even though I ate a lot to try and gain. Rude bastards.

I loved how when I was on meds that made me gain 30 kilos people started to direct me in the way I ate too even though I was actually eating less. Rude bastards.


----------



## amayaberre (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm not anywhere near to be classified as a skinny person, but people should just fuck off because who are they to judge anyone when they're not perfect themselves? Everyone experiences body shaming and it's a horrible thing. Just as long as you're healthy and happy with yourself, it doesn't matter what your body looks like.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

bethmas said:


> I got the thin shaming a lot for most of my life. People would tell me to my face that I was anorexic or a "skinny bitch" even though I ate a lot to try and gain. Rude bastards.
> 
> I loved how when I was on meds that made me gain 30 kilos people started to direct me in the way I ate too even though I was actually eating less. Rude bastards.


prednisone?


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Vinniebob said:


> prednisone?


Yep.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I suppose that I should add that with prednisone you get a kind of "hump" in your torso of extra weight and you get a type of moon face when the dose is too high. It's not normal weight gain at all. Gaining 30 kilos from prednisone in one year did make me see how shitty people's attitudes are towards weight gain. I lost 15 kilos the next year just from reducing dose and people were congratulating me on my weight loss. Haha.


----------



## Fuel (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm naturally very skinny. I've been made fun of before, and I disliked my body type, but now I wouldn't trade it for any other body type. 

Also, I'm attracted to thin guys.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm quite slender( I fit into kids clothing - and I'm slightly taller than average ). I get pick on a lot unintentionally -people will get concern and assume I have an eating disorder ( this pisses me off more than if somebody was to just skinny slam me )
My friends would say things like " I need to lose weight but I rather die than be as skinny as you "
Or I have my in laws telling me " its your husband and your fault for being too thin now my grandkids are unable to gain weight " 
If I don't eat people assume I'm dieting - 
It is so annoying !


However at the same time I get a lot of praises about my body. 
I'm quite healthy - wait I would say I'm in excellent health - and I'm quite content with my image 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Fuel said:


> Also, I'm attracted to thin guys.


Me too  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Fuel said:


> I'm naturally very skinny. I've been made fun of before, and I disliked my body type, but now I wouldn't trade it for any other body type.
> 
> Also, I'm attracted to thin guys.


I am glad you like thin guys


----------



## Macona (Jul 28, 2011)

I've been pretty thin all my life too. I eat so much junk, but my metabolism is just too powerful.

People don't seem to realise that comments about it can be hurtful, but at the end of the day it's just jealousy. I don't let it bother me anymore.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

When I was young I used to be very slim and people sometimes joke about it or comment on it. Never bothered me, thought after being adult I've realized that people can be nosy sometimes, with best intentions or not. They might not think much and simply blurt out the comments. I try to brush it off sometimes with a smile, but I can't understand why must people feel the need to say things like "you need to gain some weight". The naturality of their comments when we don't even know each other well is sometimes weird.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

in my pre teen years my nick name was bones
now it's tooth pick
last week at one of my stops i had 8 cases of franzia 5 liters on my hand cart
[400 lbs] man on side walk say's - such a little man driving a big truck
me- yea and pulling 400 lbs down my ramp and up 5 stairs
dick


----------



## SilverFlames (Oct 22, 2015)

I, personally, prefer being closer to the "toothpick" end of the spectrum, but that's just my personal preference (only because it compliments my layered fashion sense) and I completely understand why others prefer having a different body shape. It bothers me so much that people shame others for having a different build. We're all human and are beautiful in our own ways.


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

Noctis said:


> I am glad you like thin guys


She said thin, not thirsty.


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

TFW your parents try to make you eat all the Christmas leftovers because you are too thin. #thinshaming


----------



## exarlate (Jul 16, 2013)

I happen to be naturally thin with naturally big boobs. I think I look like a total freak with those disproportionate oversized boulders on my tiny weak body, I hate it with a burning passion. Women automatically assume I'm a stuck up bitch and guys value me for my body only. I don't know if I have ever been shamed for it, just had to handle a lot of prejudicial fucktards. There's also those annoying people who go on about how blessed I am and that I am whiny and ungrateful and whatnot. Believe me, my body shape is NOT a blessing, would gladly trade without a doubt.


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

exarlate said:


> Believe me, my body shape is NOT a blessing, would gladly trade without a doubt.


I'll trade. :shocked:


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

exarlate said:


> I happen to be naturally thin with naturally big boobs. I think I look like a total freak with those disproportionate oversized boulders on my tiny weak body, I hate it with a burning passion. Women automatically assume I'm a stuck up bitch and guys value me for my body only. I don't know if I have ever been shamed for it, just had to handle a lot of prejudicial fucktards. There's also those annoying people who go on about how blessed I am and that I am whiny and ungrateful and whatnot. Believe me, my body shape is NOT a blessing, would gladly trade without a doubt.


Wow, that's the biggest humblebrag I've seen in a while, I guarantee all you the thirsty ****** gonna be trying to slide into your pms hoping for some pics.


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

marblecloud95 said:


> Wow, that's the biggest humblebrag I've seen in a while, I guarantee all you the thirsty ****** gonna be trying to slide into your pms hoping for some pics.


Dammit bro, why you gotta be cock blocking like that?


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

flummoxed said:


> Dammit bro, why you gotta be cock blocking like that?


Just telling it like it is.


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

marblecloud95 said:


> Just telling it like it is.


Bros before hoes..


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

exarlate said:


> I happen to be naturally thin with naturally big boobs. I think I look like a total freak with those disproportionate oversized boulders on my tiny weak body, I hate it with a burning passion. Women automatically assume I'm a stuck up bitch and guys value me for my body only. I don't know if I have ever been shamed for it, just had to handle a lot of prejudicial fucktards. There's also those annoying people who go on about how blessed I am and that I am whiny and ungrateful and whatnot. Believe me, my body shape is NOT a blessing, would gladly trade without a doubt.


You could get breast reduction surgery. If you care what people think that badly. 

Having disportionately large breasts kind of blows for other reasons though. Forget about button up shirts, unless you either want to be popping buttons or look like you're wearing a muumuu. Unless you're having back problems though, I'd say fuck what people think. If it weren't breasts, it'd just be something else.


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

flummoxed said:


> Bros before hoes..


You're no bro, you somebody I don't even know smh.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

exarlate said:


> I happen to be naturally thin with naturally big boobs.
> 
> [ breathing heavily]
> i think i luv you
> ...


----------

